# تنصيب وبدء تشغيل برنامج SolidWorks 2010



## eng.mdw (29 يونيو 2012)

الدرس الأول من كتاب تعلم SolidWorks 2010 

تنصيب وبدء تشغيل برنامج SolidWorks 2010 


http://www.scribd.com/doc/98524046/الفصل-الأول-تنصيب-وبدء-تشغيل-البرنامج
​


----------

